# Meh, I'll give it a shot! Betta drawings! :)



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I am not very good at drawing fish, I'm sorry! But I am okay at drawing bettas. I can't really do bettas turning or curving, I'm sorry! But if you have a cute pic of a bettas fins nice and straight, I'll give it a shot! Let me know if you want pencil shadow or color (which will probably be crayon!).  I won't do this for too long, just bored and need something fun to do! I'll take 2 or 3 requests at a time.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

here you go! 







color or pencil shade is fine  you go ahead and choose, you're the artist


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can draw any of mine! I am always trying to get someone to draw my late Carlisle.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Woo, yay, thanks! And haha, just because I took art lessons for 6 months doesn't make me an artist.  Hmmm... give me a few minutes!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ok! thanks


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so sorry if you don't like these guys! I'm especially sorry, I had a hard time on carlisle but I hope you don't think it's too bad! Well, I enjoyed drawing these at least... any more?


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ha, this is better than what i can do! hahaha  ty! xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just glad you don't hate it!  I'm really sorry naturegirl! I didn't do carlisle justice at all! I'm really sorry. ;(


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

awww don't be sorry I think it's cute.I have a hard time drawing fish I admire everyone who trys.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, awww! Yeah, I am usually much better at drawing bettas, but where I am it was past midnight at night and I was pooped. But bored, my brain was really awake!  Hehe. It's very nice of you to say it's cute, that's some of my worst work ever and I feel awful about it! Maybe I'll redo him in black and white, the tail is alright. Let me know if you want me to try that!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can try again if you want or you you can try any of my other ones if you want.It's up to you


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, I think your crayon drawings are cute! ^_^ Don't doubt yourself, I think your fish drawings are adorable


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I'll try again for you! I just feel bad, but with the pencil the details will be better... and aww, that's so kind! Thank you!  Hehe.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww they're so cute! would you be able to draw Churro for me?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Naturegirl, I tried doing Mizu and I think I got his tail and dorsal right, but the color is off and I'm so sorry! ;/ 
I hope you like Churro! I'm glad you like my drawings. 
Argh! Can't make them look better! Wah! Alright, no more coloring bettas in for me! They look better in pencil...


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

d'aww Churro looks so cute! I love the bubbles you put in Mizu's picture !


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I LOVE it! Thank you soooo much ♥
it looks really good, you definitely have talent! [;

p.s. Would you mind if I made a smaller version of it and put it in my sig? I'd give you the credits, of course.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, that is soooo kind of you guys! Of course you can put it in your sig!  Gosh, I felt so awful, this is so not how I wanted these to look! But I'm glad you like them!  I love your bettas orangey color! I was just going to pencil him, but then I'm like nah, let's give it a shot.  Thanks a ton! So glad you like it!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you very much! I absolutely love the drawing, good job on it [[=


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, that is seriously shocking!  I'll draw some more, but no more color! Color seems to ruin it.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aw, how cute! 

Could you draw my Sunkiss?


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone else who is having troubles with getting photos in their sigs? Won't work for me... ]:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, of course I'll draw you sunkiss! What a pretty betta! Hmmm... argh, I wanna do color on him too! Let me see if my colored pencils will cooperate...?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

*Ah, much better?*

Finally! I hate crayons. This pretty betta looks much better! Anyone is welcome to a redo! Sunkiss.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwwwh, that looks really good!
hey, if you're up to it, would you draw my friends betta? she wanted a drawing and her betta is really pretty! She's not a member here, but she's gonna email me the photo sometime soon... hopefully you're okay with that!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aw, thank you!  I printed it and showed it to Sunkiss, he didn't seem to care...I've hung it on the fridge.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahahahaha! Awww, that is too sweet Littlenibbles! Awww! I'm glad you liked it! And I'll draw any betta! Just post a pic! Here all night, pretty much.  Well, until I watch some old episodes of House. DVR rules!  But sure, I'll draw her betta!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, cool, she's gonna email it to me sometime, she hasn't came online yet though. Thanks, I'll post it as soon as she sends it to me!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! Haha, okay.


----------

